# Winton Woods ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Just a heads up-- Heard a report on the radio that WW's lake was contaminated with a raw sewage overflow and the lake was closed. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was out there last Sunday (6/2), and while paddling in the kayak, from time to time I would smell a funk. Couldn't figure out what it was. Almost like a dead animal, or something along those lines. Certainly didn't think much of it.

I guess your post explained THAT


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crankbait09 said:


> I was out there last Sunday (6/2),


 Still closed to boating and fishing on the Hamilton county park website, didn't see any timeline for when it might be back open.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Poor Mill Creek, can’t catch a break, even in its impounded tributaries. I dream of a day when my local waterway won’t be full of sewage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Radio reported the lake was open in limited areas as work continues-----  I'm thinking I would give it at least a few days before fishing.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

anyone know the current condition of the lake? Is it still closed?
Nothing like wanting to get back out to the toilet bowl to catch some fish


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Last thing I heard was the lake was open with a very small limited area closed, the area just to the North of the boat house.
Any updates are probably on the county park website.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I see online that the marina is closed till further notice. I take it that means the lake is completely flooded? Can anyone give an update on how the lake looks?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I haven't seen it but gauge is reading 5 ft above summer pool, I'm surprised it's not higher and I'd bet it's muddy.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I would have expected it to be higher too.
I looked at Rocky Fork, and it reads about the same. 

This weekend aint looking any better on the rain front either.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Things are looking bad, Paint and E-frk are both up around 20 ft. and even the small crks are dirty  I'm running out of options.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

garhtr said:


> I'm running out of options.


exactly what I've been thinking. At least locally.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Farm ponds and topwater bluegills to save the day ! Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

it doesn't take much for ww to flood. it was designed for flood control.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I've heard rumors that the problem is repairable. But the tree huggers won't let the necessary equipment in the tree line to do the work. It may come down to MSD claiming their easement rights...


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

crappie4me said:


> it doesn't take much for ww to flood. it was designed for flood control


 The flooding doesn't bother me too much but the raw sewage flowing into the lake sure does.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

garhtr said:


> The flooding doesn't bother me too much but the raw sewage flowing into the lake sure does.
> absolutely agree.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

has the water quality / visibility finally made it back to where it should be? Can't imagine it's still flooded. Anyone been out there lately?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Idk it’s been raining a lot. I was at Campbell Lakes the other day and all but the main lake were very high and muddy. I’m sure Winton Woods has the possibility of being a big mud hole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

can anyone give an update? I was hoping to head out tomorrow


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i seen boats out a couple days ago so it should be fishable.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Went out today from about 7:30-11:30. Saw maybe 4 other fishing boats on the water. Bite was really slow for me. I caught one 2.78 pound large mouth on a crankbait. Other than that, I got nothing else in the time I was there. The visibility was about 3-6" at best. Certain parts of the lake were better/worse. Water level seemed to be down a tad, but definitely a lot less from when it was flooded. You can see the mud line up in the trees where the highest level of water was during the storms. Definitely a good 6ft above the surface of the water (vertically).

As long as we don't get hit with a ton more rain, I'll try it again next weekend.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Crossed the lake this afternoon, water looked perfect for fishing and the lake looked to be at normal summer pool.
From the causeway I saw only one boat fishing, seemed strange for a holiday.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I was thinking of going out tomorrow. Maybe it was lacking today due to heat and chance of rain.
Looks like were supposed to have rain tomorrow, so we'll see what that does to the water. Hopefully we won't get any storms. Rain, I'm ok with


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

first off.....I HATE pontoon boats

Having said that......Went out today from about 10-2. Caught a total of 3 largemouth. 3 threw the hook. Again, all caught on cranks. Tight to shore

The water visibility was 6" or less. Once the boats started coming through consistently, well, the viz changed to zero in a hurry. Water level seemed normal. Oh, and the water was very warm. I didn't have a thermometer to test it, but I had my hands in it and felt the heat. Certainly not cool enough to cool off if wanting to swim. Felt like a bath tub

Anyways......it wasn't bad. I normally go out a few hours earlier, but certainly wasn't in a hurry today.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

i understand about the pontoons because im in a jon boat a lot at ww it sucks..but at 60 bucks an hour thats more cash for the park district and im cool with that if people wanna pay it.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

Is that what they pay to rent that pontoon? good gawd, they're making a killing off that. What do they charge for the jon boats? motor vs no motor


----------



## Heavyduty (Dec 12, 2018)

Any updates on WW? Looking to go this week. From the boathouse, is fishing better to the east or west? Thanks for any info.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I crossed it Friday, looked clear and at summer pool, saw some pedal boats and kayaks but no fishermen but it was mid day. I haven't fished it for years but east was the way to go back in the day but most of the lake is east of the boathouse
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Heavyduty (Dec 12, 2018)

Went today. Rented motor boat for 6hrs. Started just under bridge at the boathouse and worked my way towards the dam. Nothing in that area throwing Spinnerbait, crankbait, and some finesse plastics. Caught a 13” largemouth under the walk bridge around the first bend from the boathouse area on a swimbait. Nothing more till I got within sight of the dam. Around wood and then rip rap along the dam I caught 7 in the 2-3lb range. All on white 3” paddle tail swimbait. Water was very stained to me, only about 8” visibility. Only saw one other person fishing, 3-4 kayaks, and one pontoon sightseeing. Not a bad trip for my first time on that water


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Heavyduty said:


> 8” visibility.


not bad for ww.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

back in the day you could only catch Carp and Cats there


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tom 513 said:


> back in the day you could only catch Carp and Cats there


And 6" paper thin crappie, Sharon woods was the same.
Anyone know what the crappie fishing is like now ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Heavyduty (Dec 12, 2018)

Back in Cincinnati for a week so I thought I’d give WW a try today. Go to the boathouse at 8am and they are closed. Sign says they are only open on weekends now for boat rentals.
Bank fishing is hard to get used to again when back home in VA I have a jet boat and kayak to get around on the waters. Oh well.....


----------



## jscsquid (Jul 26, 2010)

Heavyduty said:


> Back in Cincinnati for a week so I thought I’d give WW a try today. Go to the boathouse at 8am and they are closed. Sign says they are only open on weekends now for boat rentals.
> Bank fishing is hard to get used to again when back home in VA I have a jet boat and kayak to get around on the waters. Oh well.....


Miami Whitewater and Lake Isabella are open through the week...MW has more shallow cover for bass and crappie


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> back in the day you could only catch Carp and Cats there


Great place to catch carp on the fly rod.


----------

